# any other artists?



## kel (Dec 12, 2008)

ive seen a few arty things on here, so thought id start a thread to post pics, i paint native american and cowboy stuff i love doing skulls but its finding good ones to paint that i find hard, i do whats considered folk art i guess but just with my own twist to it heres a few ive done, the skull with blue horns isnt finished in this pic i will go take another of it now, the paint horse thats bucking on the first skull is painted to look like my horse


----------



## Omgitschris (Dec 12, 2008)

your paintings are realy good ! i like the skull, i just do some drawings  their not very good but i'll show a few i'v done at school at stuff.


----------



## kel (Dec 12, 2008)

they are really good, dont put yourself down, i can paint but cant draw to save my life


----------



## English (Dec 12, 2008)

i paint and am working towards my first solo show with a pretty sweet gallery... i am trying to work through some paintings at the moment in between my day job - some photos are in my profile...

great illustrative work from both of you!


----------



## kel (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks , heres my other skull finished


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Nothing can beat mine!


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 12, 2008)

just scribbling -
Lizzie


----------



## SCam (Dec 12, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Nothing can beat mine!


 lmao... ummm yer its good


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 12, 2008)

Yep, that's a cracking drawing! :lol:

I did oil painting privately for quite a few years. Did Art & design at TAFE for another couple of years after school and dragged unwillingly into painting bodies for naked body painting competitions  (they were the best...honestly! lol)...but these days I'm just happy to see what others are doing 

Great work everyone! hehe


----------



## English (Dec 12, 2008)

stylin lizzie!


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 12, 2008)

lizzie, geez, I wish I could "scribble" half as good as that!!!!! some great stuff on this thread, all!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

I call this artwork "Surf and Sun". My drawings are going to be in an exhibition in a months time, if any of you want to come. They are also being auctioned off, so If you would like one you have to be quick! I think they will sell like hot cakes


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2008)

i draw and paint, have to get on the other computer to show the photos but i'll do that soon, i'll kick me mum off


----------



## candycaine (Dec 12, 2008)

LMAO lizzy

I do abit of digital photography, painting and portraits sketching.

these are some pic's of my wedding this year in september.


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2008)

ok that was pretty quick, here are some of mine:

sorry for the crap picture quality btw...pics make it look horrible LOL!!! great drawings, pianting you guys they are awsome!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Candycain your husband is a Pirate?? :shock:


:lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Luke they are amazing!!


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2008)

and 2 more... soz for the crap pics again!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got some ok pics lying around, will take pics later of my ones. I used to draw heaps, my parents reckon I am good at it but it is so boring :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Luke OMG you are so good!


----------



## candycaine (Dec 12, 2008)

more these are random other stuff I've done in the past


----------



## candycaine (Dec 12, 2008)

haha yep he's a bloody hansom one at that lol. yep we had a pirate wedding hahaha it was the best wedding ever


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha lol candy :lol:

I like the bacon ball flower


----------



## Earthling (Dec 12, 2008)

English said:


> i paint and am working towards my first solo show with a pretty sweet gallery... i am trying to work through some paintings at the moment in between my day job - some photos are in my profile...
> 
> great illustrative work from both of you!


 
The joys of exhibiting. 
Im a sculptor, abstract, wood and ocasionally stone.
Your last two have some interesting energy happening in them. 
I like them.


----------



## English (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks Earthling... abstract works are always difficult to put out there as you would imagine... i just got to resolve one work before i can move on and only have a few months left... this weekend it will come though!



any of your works online?


----------



## Boney (Dec 12, 2008)

ive been making and selling these for years painted skulls , dream catches, shark jaw dream catches, pig skulls ,coyote skull wall hangings , sprit sticks ,, had them displayed at local crystal shop . so yeh im a bit different:lol:


----------



## Boney (Dec 12, 2008)

betterput the pic up:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 12, 2008)

nice pics everyone, luke your paintings are great, I am really crap at painting, its so hard, drawing is so much easier. and andy, you would make a good native american :lol:


----------



## kel (Dec 12, 2008)

they are great andy, love your work, the shark jaw is cool ive never seen one like that before, where did you get the cow skull its awesome, i live in the darn bush and cant find good ones


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 12, 2008)

*childrens paintings*

i do alot of childrens paintings


----------



## Boney (Dec 12, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> Candycain your husband is a Pirate?? :shock:
> 
> 
> :lol:


 


kel said:


> they are great andy, love your work, the shark jaw is cool ive never seen one like that before, where did you get the cow skull its awesome, i live in the darn bush and cant find good ones


 
thanks KELL, yeh ive never seen a shark jaw like that before untill i got bored one day:lol:

well you see how i got real large cow horns is i worked on a slaughter floor sadly used to cut them off before they went down the crusher . and kept them . then i would just find a skull in the paddock and screw them on most of the well horned cattle are clean skins caught in queensland . as these days horned cattle are frowned on


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 12, 2008)

and some more


----------



## Earthling (Dec 12, 2008)

Heres a few of mine English.
Im going a minimalism approach these days.
Little is more. 
I mostly do what the wood wants, but occasionaly throw in my own desires into a piece.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 12, 2008)

here are two of my pics I did when I used to go to school

I did this one during an exam at school (instead of the exam)




and I did this one when I was internally suspended at school


----------



## Boney (Dec 12, 2008)

not bad RYAN,.......... so was it worth it ? you no,, surely you didnt pass the exam?:lol:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 12, 2008)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> not bad RYAN,.......... so was it worth it ? you no,, surely you didnt pass the exam?:lol:


 
yer, I failed the exam and the picture wasnt that good :lol: so it wasnt really that much worth it :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow Ryan! You should have passed with drawings like that!


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2008)

ryan that death adder is sweet!
gotta take some photos but i just was bored so did a realistic pic of a death adder and then aboriginal dot crap around it! tok ages! LOL! i like it for my first attempt at the dot stuff!


----------



## Gobo (Dec 12, 2008)

i do scratch board if anyone knows what that is...?
basically the sheet starts off completely black and i use a blade to scratch/scrape to reveal the white underneath. and each picture is drawn freehand and then scraped


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gobo they are cool!! Its been awhile since I have seen any work like that... I tried it once and geez its tricky to get used to... I love the Zebra on and the one with all the different animals


----------



## FAY (Dec 12, 2008)

Gobo, they look fantastic! I have never heard of scratch board.....certainly very effective!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 12, 2008)

Gobo, they are far too good. i MUST take them off your hands.


----------



## Gobo (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for the compliments guys
the zebra actually won first prize in a recent youth arts festival so i was pretty happy with that. very unexpected. i'm currently trying a motor bike at the moment which is a little different to my usual subject matter so i will have to wait and see how it turns out. then i wanna stick to more animals but am running out of ideas as they need to have very contrasting patterns.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my god Gobo! Those are amazing!! I tried scratch boarding once.... I failed.... miserably :lol:


----------



## FAY (Dec 12, 2008)

Ummm how about a Western Bluey?? or a BHP or B&W jungle???


----------



## Boney (Dec 12, 2008)

GOBO your work is outstanding ! luke1 not bad to , heaps of good paintings and wood work, KELL love your skulls , wow there is some talented people on here


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 12, 2008)

gobo they are sweet! i really like that zebra! LOL, yea try a B&W jungle! that would be sweet!


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, there is some great work in this thread.

Here are a few samples of my work... nothing special, but I get a bit of work here and there.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 12, 2008)

A couple of mine that I have pics of... and Im working on a Death adder at the moment that should hopefully be done soon


----------



## method (Dec 12, 2008)

Great stuff, really like your work Gobo,

Here are some digital paintings I did a month or so ago not the best just learning the basics, painted by hand using a tablet in photoshop,  free cookie for the person who knows where they are from


----------



## Earthling (Dec 12, 2008)

method said:


> Great stuff, really like your work Gobo,
> 
> Here are some digital paintings I did a month or so ago not the best just learning the basics, painted by hand using a tablet in photoshop,  free cookie for the person who knows where they are from


 
From the Computer!


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 12, 2008)

method said:


> Great stuff, really like your work Gobo,
> 
> Here are some digital paintings I did a month or so ago not the best just learning the basics, painted by hand using a tablet in photoshop,  free cookie for the person who knows where they are from


 
Great work method, I don't get the cookie as I have no idea where the characters are from, but I just recently got myself a Wacom Tablet and it is great to use


----------



## palmej (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a tablet laptop so does that mean i can do stuff like that too?



Hobbsy said:


> Great work method, I don't get the cookie as I have no idea where the characters are from, but I just recently got myself a Wacom Tablet and it is great to use


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

I draw pictures on people. Does that count?


----------



## Hobbsy (Dec 12, 2008)

palmej said:


> I have a tablet laptop so does that mean i can do stuff like that too?


 
I'm not too sure to be honest... If it has a pen that you can use on the screen, I can't see why you couldn't use it with Photoshop or similar programs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 12, 2008)

I drew the mrs while she washed some dishes a few years ago.



Gawd i miss those days, when she used to do the dishes.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 12, 2008)

the.badger said:


> I draw pictures on people. Does that count?


 
Definetly counts, my dream job right there Badger


----------



## ogg666 (Dec 12, 2008)

method said:


> Great stuff, really like your work Gobo,
> 
> Here are some digital paintings I did a month or so ago not the best just learning the basics, painted by hand using a tablet in photoshop,  free cookie for the person who knows where they are from


Team fortress 2 gimme COOKIE
nicely done by the way


----------



## Australis (Dec 12, 2008)

I did art for 6 years  never again.. :|




ssssnakeman said:


> Gawd i miss those days, when she used to do the dishes.



Show her the sketch baz, jog her memory some.. ha


----------



## kel (Dec 12, 2008)

the.badger said:


> I draw pictures on people. Does that count?




sure does, i cant believe the variety here already, what a talented bunch we are


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 12, 2008)

Gobo said:


> i do scratch board if anyone knows what that is...?
> basically the sheet starts off completely black and i use a blade to scratch/scrape to reveal the white underneath. and each picture is drawn freehand and then scraped


 
i did stratch board in year 8 at my old school. got highest marks for my work . since then been mucing around with it, i am attempting my familys shop logo but just cant get it right.


does art on skin count?


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 12, 2008)

Since we are talking about sooo much was hoping that maybe someone could help me to find square canvases around the 8" size... Online would be good... I have tried sooo many different places I finally found some but they are the thicker canvas frame and I like the thinner ones... 
Only if people can help....


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

Mattsnake said:


> Definetly counts, my dream job right there Badger



Hahah, it's not all it's cracked up to be mate.

Here are some pics I had floating around on the Desktop.

_EDIT: The kanji in the second pic is by Jason Bell._


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2008)

I do quite a few things when I'm in the right 'mindset' and when I have time. I'm game to give anything a go from digital to any of the traditional mediums, including carving, woodwork etc. I love making stuff!

Link to my deviant art account with a lot of my work; Be aware though that most of the stuff on here is VERY old (I was in primary school lol) http://xshadowxv.deviantart.com/gallery/#Artwork 

Digital picture of my cat, misty, that I'm working on





Picture using one of my photos for a ref. Used derwent studio pencils 











A little pixel animated avatar that I made  Made about 100 individual frames one by one, pixel by pixel in MS paint 





Soft pastel orca (this was like my second attempt at this medium)











A few more random pixel pictures; drawn dot by dot in MS paint


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 12, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahah, it's not all it's cracked up to be mate.
> 
> Yeah, drawing pictures on people all day with inked up needles sound like the worse job ever. Badger you poor bugga. I wont even mention the petty hourly rate you do it for.
> 
> I'll have your job if your not happy..


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 12, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahah, it's not all it's cracked up to be mate.
> 
> Here are some pics I had floating around on the Desktop.
> 
> _EDIT: The kanji in the second pic is by Jason Bell._


 
Hahaha yeah im sure it has its downfalls, I love to draw and love tattooing...Im only 20 and have a lot of my body covered already (would have been heaps better if I was in the industry with mates rates lol)


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a some I did a couple of years ago. Um...I like horses lol. And then some of my crazier stuff. Phone=crap quality.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Yeah, drawing pictures on people all day with inked up needles sound like the worse job ever. Badger you poor bugga. I wont even mention the petty hourly rate you do it for.
> 
> I'll have your job if your not happy..



Hahaha, yeah everyone thinks it's soooo great, cruisiest job ever and all that. No idea, haha.

I love my job and I'm not complaining, but a lot of people don't understand that if you've managed to survive your apprenticeship without getting paid for about a year and you make it into a busy shop, you work _damn_ hard, _massive_ hours, your back is ruined and your eyes are shot (hence the glasses, haha), you're drained by the time you finally get to go home, and then you have a bunch of drawing to do when you do get home. When I'm working full-time I do about 65 hours a week, I spend my days off drawing for clients and going to the chiropractor, and I work all weekend every weekend. Seriously, I haven't had a weekend off in 3 years.

So you're all going "yeah yeah, whatever, you make $150 an hour so get over it!". Just so everyone knows, a hefty chunk (usually about half) of that hourly rate goes straight to your boss. You have to pay your own tax and super, you don't get holiday pay or sick leave, you don't get a retainer so if there's no work there's no money, and you have to supply all your equipment including ink, needles, machines, power supply, tubes etc etc and that stuff aint cheap 

And if you're in a busy shop and you take your job seriously, then there's no drinking and partying like a rockstar, as everyone thinks. And if you're not in a busy shop and you still have energy at the end of your day to party and you don't have any appointments booked for the next morning, you can't afford to go out coz if you're not tattooing, you're not getting paid.

So yeah, it's not for the faint hearted. I love it, I wouldn't change it for the world, and I make good money, but I work my butt off for it.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 12, 2008)

Mattsnake said:


> Hahaha yeah im sure it has its downfalls, I love to draw and love tattooing...Im only 20 and have a lot of my body covered already (would have been heaps better if I was in the industry with mates rates lol)



Hahah yeah, mates-rates is one of the many perks of the job  

And despite all the bad stuff about it, it's really one of the only jobs where you can make decent money doing art.

I'm going to stop taking over the thread now. If anyone wants to talk more PM me or start a tattoo thread, hahaha.

Love those scratchings Gobo!


----------



## BlindSnake (Dec 13, 2008)

I use to do chalk drawings on Swanston St in Melb a few years ago. Loved it to bits.My knees and back on the other hand didn't .So I know what ya mean Badger in that respect. 
Still the Ultimate Job IMO.


----------



## the.badger (Dec 13, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> I use to do chalk drawings on Swanston St in Melb a few years ago. Loved it to bits.My knees and back on the other hand didn't .So I know what ya mean Badger in that respect.
> Still the Ultimate Job IMO.



Hahaha, yeah you got it 

I love those chalk drawings in the city, so damn cool. It's kinda funny, the thing that appeals to me about them is the fact that they probably won't even last til the end of the day.

Hahahaha, what's so "Ultimate" about being a tattooer? I don't get it!


----------



## blackthorn (Dec 13, 2008)

A few bits and pieces I've done over the years.

These first ones are all digital sketches done with a wacom tablet:















(not very accurate I know, but I wasn't aiming to be):




















Some still life works(still digital):
This one was of a clay sculpture I made:





work in progress that I never fixed or finished:





And these are some traditional artworks:
Charcoal(with photo references):










Ink:
















Unfortunately I don't really have time to do much of this sort of stuff anymore  Maybe I should quit my job and become a starving artist :|


----------



## candycaine (Dec 13, 2008)

Leezel73 said:


> Since we are talking about sooo much was hoping that maybe someone could help me to find square canvases around the 8" size... Online would be good... I have tried sooo many different places I finally found some but they are the thicker canvas frame and I like the thinner ones...
> Only if people can help....


 
you could always try and make your own, go to spotlight and buy some canvice cotton fabrick and but together the size frame you need with ply or pine from any hardware or bunning's store. and then you need a stapel gun to stapel the fabrick to the back of the frame or you could also do the same with thin ply sheets and just nail it to the frame. 

at least you can then make it to size you won't.

cheers


----------



## Earthling (Dec 13, 2008)

blackthorn said:


> Unfortunately I don't really have time to do much of this sort of stuff anymore  Maybe I should quit my job and become a starving artist :|


 
Youve got the eye...the flow....

Certainly beats working some job for life........


----------



## tattoolizzie (Dec 13, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahaha, yeah everyone thinks it's soooo great, cruisiest job ever and all that. No idea, haha.
> 
> I love my job and I'm not complaining, but a lot of people don't understand that if you've managed to survive your apprenticeship without getting paid for about a year and you make it into a busy shop, you work _damn_ hard, _massive_ hours, your back is ruined and your eyes are shot (hence the glasses, haha), you're drained by the time you finally get to go home, and then you have a bunch of drawing to do when you do get home. When I'm working full-time I do about 65 hours a week, I spend my days off drawing for clients and going to the chiropractor, and I work all weekend every weekend. Seriously, I haven't had a weekend off in 3 years.
> 
> ...


 
that's why I got out of it ...... that and I was up the duff and didn't want to be around psycho bikers (who owned the shop) not to metion the psycho customers ............ now I'm studying nursing - more psychos to deal with lol

EDIT - spelling


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 13, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahaha, yeah everyone thinks it's soooo great, cruisiest job ever and all that. No idea, haha.
> 
> I love my job and I'm not complaining, but a lot of people don't understand that if you've managed to survive your apprenticeship without getting paid for about a year and you make it into a busy shop, you work _damn_ hard, _massive_ hours, your back is ruined and your eyes are shot (hence the glasses, haha), you're drained by the time you finally get to go home, and then you have a bunch of drawing to do when you do get home. When I'm working full-time I do about 65 hours a week, I spend my days off drawing for clients and going to the chiropractor, and I work all weekend every weekend. Seriously, I haven't had a weekend off in 3 years.
> 
> ...


 

Haha thats exactly what my tattooist said to me in pretty much those exact same words. I see how many horrible people they have to deal with everyday aswell, it wouldnt be pleasant.



Amazing art there Blackthorn! Especially love the second pic


----------



## method (Dec 13, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Hahaha, yeah everyone thinks it's soooo great, cruisiest job ever and all that. No idea, haha.
> 
> I love my job and I'm not complaining, but a lot of people don't understand that if you've managed to survive your apprenticeship without getting paid for about a year and you make it into a busy shop, you work _damn_ hard, _massive_ hours, your back is ruined and your eyes are shot (hence the glasses, haha), you're drained by the time you finally get to go home, and then you have a bunch of drawing to do when you do get home. When I'm working full-time I do about 65 hours a week, I spend my days off drawing for clients and going to the chiropractor, and I work all weekend every weekend. Seriously, I haven't had a weekend off in 3 years.
> 
> ...



Start your own shop?


----------



## shane14 (Dec 13, 2008)

method said:


> Great stuff, really like your work Gobo,
> 
> Here are some digital paintings I did a month or so ago not the best just learning the basics, painted by hand using a tablet in photoshop,  free cookie for the person who knows where they are from


Team fortress


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 13, 2008)

Does this mean that when all the novice people come in and say can you design something different for me you dont get excited and you HATE doing it?? I used to do designs for myself and friends but nothing huge... just doodles and then they would take it somewhere and say can you do something with this...


----------



## the.badger (Dec 13, 2008)

Love your stuff Blackthorn!

Ahh Lizzie, I must say I thought about getting out a lot at the last place I worked (actually it was because of the boss mainly - hated women and all the rest), but now I'm with a great crew (not bikers lol!) of really talented guys in a busy shop, so it's all good.

LOL mattsnake, who's your artist?

Method, yeah one day when I'm rich enough I'll think about starting my own joint, that is if there aren't already 6 million bajillion shops in Melbourne by then.

Leezel, no, we love drawing up stuff for people  It when dudes come in and they look at the flash sheets and go "Yeah I want a Ned Kelly kinda like this one but make his face into a skull, and have him holding the Eureka flag in one hand and a shotgun in the other hand and have them crossed over so it makes like a skull and cross bones thing, but also wearing gloves like a boxing kangaroo, with biomechanical armour that also incorporates a Southern Cross on his chestplate, and have a rose clenched between his teeth, and have the whole design tearing out of the skin on my arm. And I want to tie it in with this tribal arm band I got 10 years ago" that we just think "Oh christ, here we go again". Hehe.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 13, 2008)

I always thought i was good.Now looking at the pictures i'm crying! I'm now aficially declared CRAP!


----------



## candycaine (Dec 13, 2008)

you still got many years to catch up to us redeyegirl, and no one is crap. did your post your pic's yet?
would love to see


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 13, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Love your stuff Blackthorn!
> 
> Ahh Lizzie, I must say I thought about getting out a lot at the last place I worked (actually it was because of the boss mainly - hated women and all the rest), but now I'm with a great crew (not bikers lol!) of really talented guys in a busy shop, so it's all good.
> 
> ...




Hahahahahaha oh I shouldn't laugh coz I'm sure you get heaps and heaps of people come in saying that!!!


----------



## pwh (Dec 16, 2008)

I've tried painting a few times but can't get the hang of it.... i scribble on folks though


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 16, 2008)

the.badger said:


> Love your stuff Blackthorn!
> 
> Ahh Lizzie, I must say I thought about getting out a lot at the last place I worked (actually it was because of the boss mainly - hated women and all the rest), but now I'm with a great crew (not bikers lol!) of really talented guys in a busy shop, so it's all good.
> 
> ...


 
Haha its classic when you see people do that and then they get dirty coz the artist says its not possible and they cant understand why lol

My artist is Meg from Coat Of Arms in Coffs Harbour.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 16, 2008)

i will up load some pics tomorrow


----------



## KatanaRamirez (Dec 16, 2008)

1st image + 2nd image = 3rd image. 
Not really art just messing around with photoshop. 
Sadly haven't had much time for art of late and old stuff is in the hands of my x.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 17, 2008)

some of my sketches


----------



## XKiller (Dec 17, 2008)

i will upload some more pic later


----------



## Leezel73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greenrx7, They are amazing Sketches!!


----------



## XKiller (Dec 17, 2008)

i cant upload any pics till tomorrow


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 17, 2008)

anyone here to the manga animee stuff? i saw chris's ones they were sweet! you inspired me


----------



## Luke1 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/the-aps-artists-69
join my group! some of your talent is sweet! if i didn't add any of you join...


----------



## miley_take (Dec 21, 2008)

I need to get into some more stuff, now I'm not as busy :lol: 
Here's some stuff I did in year 6 and year 9 (finished year 10 now)...too late to dig up some more recent stuff...will look tomorrow

I also write and as you all know am into photography

First 2 I did in year 6....Texture Painting and Watercolour
In Year 9...Random Sketch lol


----------



## jan (Dec 21, 2008)

Excellent !!
Nice work everyone....well done


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 21, 2008)

im best at scuptures atm at school im making a table and im covering it with found objects sorry i havent got any pics ill get you some when its done


----------



## Rocky (Dec 22, 2008)

Took me 5 minutes.


----------



## mrillusion (Dec 22, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Took me 5 minutes.



lol rocky sure it did


----------



## chickenman (Dec 22, 2008)

yurp.... I recently discovered that i like painting... and yeah... I used to draw random cartoons... but I prefer painting ... here is my first serious attempt at painting XD





I realize I spelt greater union wrong .... and there is a few other things that could be better... but I couldn’t be bothered fixing them up


----------

